# High-drive Lab



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a client looking to re-home a very drivey chocolate lab. He will fetch for hours. Neutered male, 1.5 years, handsome dog (and Im not a Lab fan). 
Id sell him for her as a drug dog in a heartbeat buuut..... apparently, he has hip dysplasia. You wouldn't guess it watching the dog, but it will most likely reduce his working life. Problem is, he's a little much to be "just a pet". Its a tough call because it this point, he's a happy, young, vibrant, active dog. Its hard to say "put him down", but I realize there may be no option as the likelihood of finding this dog a home with anyone who will be willing to invest the time in a dysplastic dog is....slim. 
Suggestions? Anyone know of any avenue to someone who may be interested in this dog?


----------

